# Delivery to the office today!



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's what I got delivered.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

What's up with that? Where's my pic?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice Perdomos Cattani! :bounce:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Picture is there! Nice pick-up at the office!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

OK upon further investigation.... not Perdomos. Nice pickup anywho!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a big RP fan, but nice grab. Enjoy!


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice. Since you're a RP fan try the Renaissance. Its one of the few RP's I like and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice fivers!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I bought 2 of those RP samplers from CI last week. It has 3 of each of the following: Decade, Olde World Reserve, Vintage 90, 1961, Edge, and Sun Grown. So I got 36 total from that. The odd 5er is the Decade (got this for $35 on CI MMAO). Not pictured is the 20 count RP Humi I got for $20.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

I picked up two of those same samplers along with a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails. If I remember right, the samplers were $39.95 a piece. With free shipping, the RPs were like $2.22 a piece. Can't beat that!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

jimrockford said:


> I picked up two of those same samplers along with a 10 pack of Diesel Unholy Cocktails. If I remember right, the samplers were $39.95 a piece. With free shipping, the RPs were like $2.22 a piece. Can't beat that!


You, sir, are correct!!! Can't beat getting the $11 retail Decade for ~$2!!!!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice pick up. I'm a big fan of the 90, sungrown & decade.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Those look delicious


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice, Chad. The 1990 is one of my faves.


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice.

I just got a sampler from famous with the 1961 in it. I've yet to find a RP I didn't like.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I haven't had a bad RP yet. The '61 is probably my least favorite that I've tired...but that's still pretty good anyway.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

enjoy!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll put up pics of my next deliveries (10 spot Mx2, 5er Mx2, 5er 5 Vegas A, and something else coming too....but I forget because I bid too much online these days!) I think I've dropped about 5-hundo on cigars this month alone!


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

nice delivery


----------

